# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Nokia N83 For VOIP USERS!!!

## wolfrathma84

Αν και ειναι καπως νωρις ακομα αξιζει να του ριξετε μια ματια οσοι ενδιαφερονται...
Εγω εχω το N80 οποιος εχει βαλει VOIP να μου το πει...παντως κατι θα βγει και για το N80 και θα τρεξω αμεσως να σας ειδοποιησω  :: 

Για "take a look here please!"

http://forums.mobileburn.com/showthread.php?t=15389

YEAH BABY!!!

Αψογο....

----------


## StarGazer

Το "Thats not a photo, its a photoshop from MobileReview user deuxani"
το διάβασες πιστεύω...
ΥΓ.: Θα είναι για πολλές μπάτσες η nokia άμα δε βγάλει voip για το n80

----------


## wolfrathma84

http://www.sillyant.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=200

Οριστε Voip για το N80...

Ευχαριστημενος;;;;  ::

----------


## vector

το ΝΟΚΙΑ e-70 πως σου φαινεται?

----------


## StarGazer

> http://www.sillyant.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=200
> 
> Οριστε Voip για το N80...
> 
> Ευχαριστιμενος;;;;


Το εχω δεί αυτό αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει για κάποιο λόγο κολλάει το ap. Θα το προσπαθήσω κάποια στιγμή ξανά αν και νομίζω είναι μόνο για συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία.
Εσύ κατάφερες τίποτα;

----------


## nuke

για δώστε μια γνώμη ρε παιδιά.. 

http://www.expansys.com.gr/product.asp?code=124866

τι σας λέει?

----------


## schatzin

> για δώστε μια γνώμη ρε παιδιά.. 
> 
> http://www.expansys.com.gr/product.asp?code=124866
> 
> τι σας λέει?


Το χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 6 μήνες. Ωραίο μηχάνημα! Αξίζει!

----------


## arpa

> το ΝΟΚΙΑ e-70 πως σου φαινεται?


Αγορασα τον Αυγουστο το Ε70. εκανα καποιες δοκιμές τον Σεπτέμβριο να συνδεθώ με I-Call , eVoice και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα, Μάλλον τον μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να κολλήσω το symbian και να το στείλω για format και να περιμένω 20 μέρες την Alpha Copy να μου το στείλει πίσω. 
Γνωρίζει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνω για να συνδεθώ με το I-Call, ή το eVoice της HOL ;

----------


## manoskol

> Εσύ κατάφερες τίποτα;



http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28097

----------

